# MacPorts and xemacs



## matchbox (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm running 10.5.6 and recently installed MacPorts.  I wanted to get xemacs 
so I tried

sudo port install xemacs

which appeared to complete with no problems.   But when I try to start 
xemacs from an X11 xterm I get the following error

Unresolved inheritance operation

Any suggestions?


----------



## artov (Mar 21, 2009)

Have you tried to run it without windowing, i.e. using command


```
$ xemacs -nw
```

I know, you like xemacs because of "x", but if you do not get the error message any more, then problem might be on the X window libraries.

For this kind of problem I have used trace tools; trace, strace or truss; depending on the system. On OS X, there seem to be command dtruss.

So, run


```
$dtruss xemacs
```

and see what happens. 

The "trace" tools trace system function calls in the program. If there is any problem, it is reported, if not, some of the function returns are shown (for example enought to follow when file is opened when it is closed etc.)


----------



## matchbox (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions.   

xemacs does work using "xemacs -nw" but I would like to get it working in its own 
window.   

I ran "dtruss xemacs" which produced a lot of output which I do not understand.


----------

